# barrel polishing?



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

can anyone give me step by step instructions on how to polish my barrel using the vinegar method? any and all info would be much appreciated. thanks!:smt023


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.cromwell-intl.com/garand/debluing.html

just googled it and that popped up.

curious to see what a glock would look like with a stainless look to it. personally, i love the dark tenifer finish.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

go check out Glocktalk.com, they have plenty of info in the general glocking forum to help you out


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's another from XD talk.

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/xdtalk-chatter-box/83108-offical-everything-do-polishing-thread.html

Some very nice looking work in there by "customizedcreationz". Several pic's. I started working on the barrel of my XD, and it came out pretty nice. Started with a dremel tool and the rouge, started looking better, but very time consuming with those little dremel sized felt things. So I went to pick up some air fittings at HF and bought a stick of polish for steel and a 6" buffing wheel for my grinder. For practice I polished a pair of pliers, then a pair of Channel Lock side cutters. In one minute they were gleaming like chrome. I'm going to play with this for a while!

Buy better buffing wheels, the one I got from HF blew "hair" all over my bench for 5 minutes. Oh yeah, get a paper respirator, the stuff ends up in your nose. Very irritating.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think there are two different subjects being discussed, no?


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Might be my fault, didn't catch the vinegar thing.


----------

